# [SOLVED] Driver for Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200?

## nipa

I'm struggling to get all the hardware on my ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming to work; at the moment Wifi is bugging me: The board has Intel's Wi-Fi 6 AX200 chip on it, for which Intel's list of drivers offers a iwlwifi-cc-46.3cfab8da.0.tgz, which contains iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode. The package linux-firmware (20191108) placed a file with the same name in /lib/firmware and so I assumed that the kernel (built with CONFIG_IWLWIFI=M) could pick it up when needed. Yet iwconfig doesn't list the device.

lspci shows that the iwlwifi module is in charge:

```
05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2723 (rev 1a)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0084

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 145

        Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

But apparently, it couldn't enable the device:

```
$ dmesg | grep 05:00

[    0.156203] pci 0000:05:00.0: [8086:2723] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.156248] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf7803fff 64bit]

[    0.156416] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.610515] pci 0000:05:00.0: Adding to iommu group 22

[    2.897808] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.932294] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -110
```

I can't find any details on that error code. Any idea what went wrong?Last edited by nipa on Thu Nov 14, 2019 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *nipa wrote:*   

> lspci shows that the iwlwifi module is in charge:
> 
> ```
> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2723 (rev 1a)
> 
> ...

 

There is no line saying Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi?

Did you follow the iwlwifi guide?

According to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi?s[]=ax200#firmware you also need 

```
<M>       Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support
```

----------

## nipa

Solved, Windows was at fault.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

@charles17: Thanks for your effort. Yes, I followed the guide and no, the driver didn't show up. Now it does.   :Very Happy: 

----------

